# Highlights of our maritime heritage 1935-1965



## NicoRos (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm spending my savings in professional scale replica's of typical freighters - mainly post war conventional cargo/passenger ships on a 1:100 scale and the larger passenger ships 1:200

https://picasaweb.google.com/103692380584041990607?noredirect=1

I'm now preparing a new series - 
Ayuthia/EAC
Olga Maersk/Moeller
Maori/MM
Indian Strength

any suggestions ????

Rgds,
Nico


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

After viewing some of these beautiful models, the detail and lines are excellent. It makes one feel like giving in!!
PJG


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

How about :-


----------



## NicoRos (Aug 24, 2008)

These saint's ships look wonderful indeed; yet these are not as classic as I would wish.
These ships were rather ahead of their time, in my opinion.


----------

